# confusion over my username



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I was getting confused every time i came on the forum as some of my posts were not here. It turns out, when i originally registered, I used an old email address, and then signed up again as it wasn't accepted. In that time, i must have activated both on different computers, as my work one has the name 'orgaranix' and my home one has 'lukeromeril'. So, to stop this nonsense, i am closing the 'orgaranix' user. Annoying, but I guess I'm an idiot. Anyway, I am infact both of these users... freaky.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Unbelievable.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You do know talking to yourself is the first sigh of madness :lol: and answering yourself the second


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm glad that's all cleared up.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you Santa aswell?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Lamb's TT said:


> Are you Santa aswell?


or is it Rudolph..


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> Lamb's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you Santa aswell?
> ...


Or peter Pan! :mrgreen:


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Elvis?


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

QCOUPETT said:


> Elvis?


Elvis isnt real.... idiot


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I like a man with a sense of humour. If you like I could try combining both sets of posts into your preferred identity - unless everyone will get confused [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Lamb's TT said:


> QCOUPETT said:
> 
> 
> > Elvis?
> ...


Shock horror!!!


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey John, if you could move posts from orgaranix to this account, that would be cracking! Thanks


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

who said that ?? :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That was Lukeromeril - who else are you talking about? :wink:


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, no one called orgaranix around here...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

was elvis honestly not real?


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

He was created by Warner Brothers


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and destroyed by McDonalds [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

but bred a zillion worms after the feasting off him.


----------

